# Wear ARMY.CA red and support a good cause



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Oct 2006)

All,

You can now show your support for our soldiers by wearing red Army.ca shirts on Friday.

The new red shirts are being sold for $24 each, however this time around I'll be donating $10 from each shirt sold to the RCR Hospital Packs for wounded soldiers.

Sorry, I don't have any photos of the shirts yet, they're on order and due to arrive late this week or early next. I'll post a photo as soon as they arrive. In the mean time, I'll queue up pre-orders on a first come, first served basis and ship them out ASAP so people can have them for November 3rd.

I have around 20 shirts coming in, so we should be able to raise over $200 for the wounded through this effort. I'll keep a running tally in this thread.

Your support is, as always, appreciated!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Oct 2006)

Add that to the Tan one I just ordered.............I guess I will  take that OT shift tonight. :crybaby:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Oct 2006)

Ok, so far that's 2 shirts and $20 for the Hospital Packs. Thanks!


----------



## Loachman (17 Oct 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## Pea (17 Oct 2006)

I'm in for one as well. Let me get home and then I'll send payment.


----------



## R@chel (17 Oct 2006)

Excellent.  I think this is a great idea and am hoping it encourages some more of you "men" to wear red on Fridays  .  I've got my red shirts already, but I can always use more.  I hope to see some of you out at the Edmonton rally on November 3rd wearing your red army.ca shirts.


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Oct 2006)

Give me two days or so, I should have the money by then Mike.


----------



## Spanky (17 Oct 2006)

I'm in!  Just let me know how to send the coin.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Oct 2006)

Hi Spanky,

You can order the red shirts off the list here:

http://army.ca/store

If you don't like PayPal then Certapay, cheque, Money Order, etc will do the trick. BTW I confirmed the numbers and it looks like we'll be raising more like $300 for the hospital packs once it's all said and done.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## RHFC_piper (18 Oct 2006)

I gotta say, as a recipient of one of those RCR Hospital Packs, this seems like a very very worth while cause.

Count me in for a shirt.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Oct 2006)

I agree and think it is a very good cause........and my supply of Red shirts is rather sparse.......My PT Tees are getting rather ratty.  I'll drop you an order in the morning when I can write better......night!


----------



## medaid (18 Oct 2006)

I'm in. I'm ordering mine as I type.


----------



## amberaston (18 Oct 2006)

How would y'all feel about an American wearing the shirt? I would just like to do something to help out. Mr. Bobbitt if you will tell me if it is any different to order from the US I will get it out asap. If y'all don't mind?  AMA


----------



## booted (18 Oct 2006)

This is a brilliant idea.
A good way to help out!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Oct 2006)

amberaston, no problems at all. If you can, maybe add a couple of dollars for shipping to the US.

Thanks for the support all! I'll do a tally of where we stand shortly.


----------



## GUNS (18 Oct 2006)

Mike,

can you put aside a XL and a Medium for me. Upon confirmation, the MO will be in the mail.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Oct 2006)

Consider it done. PM me with your mailing address, as I'm getting things together to ship as soon as the shirts arrive.


Thanks
Mike

P.S. We've already broken the $100 mark for our donation to the Hospital Packs - nice work!


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Oct 2006)

Just ordered mine, and will start wearing it on my Friday workouts.

GREAT idea!


----------



## Old Sweat (18 Oct 2006)

Cheque mailed for my order today.


----------



## Trinity (18 Oct 2006)

Don't judge me because I don't want the shirt...
I wear a black shirt every day (work!)

But Mike, you can paypal $10 from my account (like the subscription)
towards the cause.  

We need to support our own.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Oct 2006)

Trinity,

No need for me to be a middle man, that just increases the chance of error.  I'm sure the RCR Association would appreciate any direct donations as well.


Thanks
Mike


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Oct 2006)

Mine is on the order, thanks Mike. All for a great cause.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Oct 2006)

Ok folks, we still have 13 T-shirts left. The response has been great so far, let's see if we can hit that $300 goal for donations to the Hospital Packs.

Thanks to everyone who has already shown their support.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Oct 2006)

Mike

Have you put any thought into a Red Golf Shirt?  Just a little more dressy than a "T".


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Oct 2006)

No red golf shirts on order right now, just T-shirts right now. That's a good idea for a future order if I make one. Thanks!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Oct 2006)

Then I can wear it at work....


----------



## armyvern (22 Oct 2006)

And...I could have 9er wear one to the Mess!!


----------



## RangerRay (22 Oct 2006)

Are there any Larges left?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Oct 2006)

Yep, still have Medium, Large and a few Extra Larges left.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Oct 2006)

Good news! The red shirts are in and they look good. I'll pack up the pre-orders tonight and get them out first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Oct 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Good news! The red shirts are in and they look good. I'll pack up the pre-orders tonight and get them out first thing tomorrow.


Any picture yet Mike?


----------



## tlg (24 Oct 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Good news! The red shirts are in and they look good. I'll pack up the pre-orders tonight and get them out first thing tomorrow.



 HUA


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Oct 2006)

You bet:


----------



## tlg (24 Oct 2006)

Those shirts are rockin' Mike, Glad I got one. I would definitely buy a golf-t. Having one would make me look more classy than I already am. And right now I am just the king of class. ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Oct 2006)

tlg said:
			
		

> Having one would make me look more classy than I already am. And right now I am just the king of class. ;D


Impossible, I hold the thron of the king of class  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Oct 2006)

We're down to 9 shirts remaining... Not bad considering I just picked the shirts up yesterday! Still, that's $90 more for the Hospital Packs if we can get those shirts sold. I'll post a grand total once we're all done, but I think we're on track for a pretty decent donation.


Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Oct 2006)

All shirt orders have now been shipped. Hopefully some of you will receive them in time to make an entry in the Army.ca Photo Contest.


----------



## muffin (25 Oct 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> We're down to 9 shirts remaining... Not bad considering I just picked the shirts up yesterday! Still, that's $90 more for the Hospital Packs if we can get those shirts sold. I'll post a grand total once we're all done, but I think we're on track for a pretty decent donation.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Mike



What sizes are left ?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Oct 2006)

Still have Medium, Large and XL. You can check "real time" at http://army.ca/store, once I'm out, they'll drop off the list.


----------



## muffin (25 Oct 2006)

I've ordered mine!


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Oct 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> All shirt orders have now been shipped. Hopefully some of you will receive them in time to make an entry in the Army.ca Photo Contest.


When is this contest over Mike? I cant quite remember.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Oct 2006)

End of October, but I could extend it a few days if it looks like we'll get some new entries.


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Oct 2006)

Perfect, i'll enter too!


----------



## Spanky (25 Oct 2006)

Just ordered mine!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Oct 2006)

...and subscribed to boot. Thanks!


----------



## Klc (27 Oct 2006)

Ordered! Hope there's some left, if not I could always use any other army.ca shirt.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Oct 2006)

You got the last Large. There are 5 Medium and 1 XL left. Thanks!


----------



## tlg (27 Oct 2006)

Got my shirt today and "I look bitchin' in red". That's EXACTLY what I said when I put it o. The embroidery looks amazing Mike. Real happy with the shirt, in fact I'm wearing it right now.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Oct 2006)

Excellent! I'm wearing mine right now too. 

Still six left, as soon as we can find homes for those we can send our donation for the Hospital Packs, and of course, I'll post the total here. Hopefully it won't take too much longer.


----------



## tlg (27 Oct 2006)

I might pick another one up, depending on how the cash flow looks this weekend. Too bad there is only 1XL left.


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Oct 2006)

Mike i'll take the last XL for my dad for christmas, same shipping way.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Oct 2006)

Done, thanks!


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Oct 2006)

Anything to help the soldiers!


----------



## RHFC_piper (27 Oct 2006)

Got the shirt yesterday... and since it's still red friday...  






Ugh... Bucket of yuck... well.. at least the shirt looks good.


Cheers,

- Piper


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Oct 2006)

Nice photo!  Two computer monitors, and both apparently on army.ca!


----------



## RHFC_piper (27 Oct 2006)

How's that for showin' support


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Oct 2006)

I like it. 

I think you should upload it into the Photo Contest


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Oct 2006)

Ya you should....


 :

pfft...


vote for me, the good looking portly fella by the iltis!

dileas

tess


----------



## Lang75 (30 Oct 2006)

Hi Mike, I know you`re out of the red shirts in a large. If possible, I would like to order another colour, and a subscription?  Plus I`d like to add a little extra to the RCR hospital pack fund?

Chris


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Oct 2006)

Hi Chris,

Not a problem, and thanks for the support. For the subscription, this page will do the trick: http://army.ca/subscribe. Unfortunately you can't "tack on" a donation via PayPal, but you can always send that separately.


Cheers
Mike

Edit: That was fast... and *very* generous for the Hospital Packs... thanks!


----------



## Lang75 (30 Oct 2006)

it is the least i can do


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Oct 2006)

Folks,

I'm going to send the donation to The RCR later this week, if anyone has last minute additions or shirts to order1 (5 Medium left) we still have some time to slip it in. Remember, $10 from every shirt sold goes directly to the Hospital Packs, so you're supporting a worthy cause with your efforts! We've done a good job raising funds for the Hospital Packs so far, I think we can wrap it up on a high note.

I'll post the grand total when we send in the donation. Thanks for your continued support.


Mike

1. Army.ca does not profit from any red shirt sales, in fact we incur a small loss, but are glad to show our support for the Hospital Pack program and the Red Friday campaign.


----------



## Yrys (31 Oct 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> in fact we incur a small loss



Mike,

Are talking about yourself in the plural ?  ;D

Because as owner of Army.ca, I thought YOU
were ARMY.CA with the other DS as volunteers.

Or are you implying that DS give money
to do that (volunteering) ?


----------



## PoPo (31 Oct 2006)

Mike: Got both my envelopes yesterday when I got in from Work - changed outta Combat Relish Green to Army.ca Olive immediately - Saving the Red for "United Way" Fridays...

Thanxs

PoPo


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Oct 2006)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Are talking about yourself in the plural ?  ;D



Naw, we're all in this together. 

PoPo, glad to hear they arrived safe and sound - thanks!


----------



## muffin (31 Oct 2006)

I received my red shirt yesterday! Will have it on Friday for sure!


----------



## GUNS (31 Oct 2006)

Just got my two red t-shirts, my CO(wife) and myself will be the talk of the town come Friday.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (31 Oct 2006)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Because as owner of Army.ca, I thought YOU
> were ARMY.CA with the other DS as volunteers.
> 
> Or are you implying that DS give money
> to do that (volunteering) ?



Hmm, seems like that.... :rofl:

At least I get to try his experimental beers.


----------



## Klc (31 Oct 2006)

Just got the shirt! Awesome - top notch quality as always. Thanks, Mike!


----------



## RangerRay (1 Nov 2006)

Wow...that was quick!  From the boonies of Ontario to the boonies of British Columbia in about a week's time...

 ;D


----------



## George Wallace (1 Nov 2006)

It beat the 'Christmas Rush'.


----------



## Mike Baker (2 Nov 2006)

Got mine today, it's great! Thanks Mike!


----------



## GAP (2 Nov 2006)

$ well spent...thanks


----------



## Trinity (2 Nov 2006)

Time for a Christmas Army.ca T-shirt?!  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Nov 2006)

Folks,

I just sent $400 to the Wounded Soldiers program, on behalf of the users here at Army.ca. $300 of that came from the shirts, $70 from Lang75, and some spare change to fill in the gap.

My thanks to all those who contributed!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## tlg (2 Nov 2006)

wow, that's a nice chunk of change considering the amount of time. I think we all deserve a toast "To the lads and lasses serving overseas and our thoughts to those wounded".


----------



## Mike Baker (2 Nov 2006)

tlg said:
			
		

> wow, that's a nice chunk of change considering the amount of time. I think we all deserve a toast "To the lads and lasses serving overseas and our thoughts to those wounded".


HERE HERE!


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Nov 2006)

In the words of Mick Jagger and Keith Richards (from "Salt of the Earth")
"Say a prayer for the common foot soldier.
Spare a thought for his back breaking work.
Say a prayer for his wife and his children
Who burn the fires and who still till the Earth"


(PS: that song came out in 1968 on "Beggar's Banquet".  One thing I've liked about them, they have, for the most part, remained apolitical, unlike Bono, the Beat-less and other "look at me, I'm so caring" bs acts out there)

Congrats Mike on this effort of yours.

For you:
:cheers:


----------



## muffin (3 Nov 2006)

I am wearing mine today with pride!


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Nov 2006)

your links didn't make it through


----------



## muffin (3 Nov 2006)

Odd - I can see them... though - my neck looks really GREEN in one of them?!


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Nov 2006)

Got my other shirt today, just as pleased!


----------

